# 

## Pentax

. 
   :         ? -   ,          .     ,     .   ?

----------

,   ?))     ...
  ,      ?

----------


## 23q



----------


## Pentax

> ,   ?))     ...
>   ,      ?

  ...    .         .  ... ....
   ,      .

----------


## Diam

,    ,        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,    ,        .

  ...      ,   ...      -   ,  ,     ...   ...       .

----------


## Diam

,     .

----------


## Pentax

,   .   .

----------


## romaturin

,      ...   ,     .   ,   ...

----------

